# Darien, GA (Southeast) Report



## TENPOINT (Sep 11, 2004)

Anyone seeing any buck activity. Scraps or Rubs?


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 11, 2004)

*Report from the SE Ga. Coastal Area*

Can't give a first hand report, but I can give you a report based on 30 years of knowledge gained by living and hunting there.

Pre-rut activity first appears on the Ga. Coast then moves gradually inland, and then westerly.  As a general rule, the first weeks of Sept. will find bucks establishing and working scrapes feverishly.

The bow season is precisely timed to allow coastal hunters to concentrate on this pre-rut activity, while the remainder of Georgians are forced to concentrate on trails and/or feeding locations.  Chalk one up for coastal hunters.

Vernon


----------



## TENPOINT (Sep 11, 2004)

Vernon Thanks for info. It's killing me being in South Florida at a computer Opening Day. We just got power back Friday late and now are watching Ivan. I have been on a lease off 251 for 15 years and this is the first time I have missed opening day. 
Did you get alot of rain from Frances. It usually helps our lease when the Cathead creek is high? It seems to move deer to higher ground?


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 11, 2004)

I can tell you that the Oconee River and the Okmulgee River are at near flood stage and still rising.  This means that if Ivan drops much rain on Georgia that the lower Altamaha will be at flood stage.  This means that Lewis Island and the other islands in the delta will be under water likely by next weekend.

Vernon


----------



## CAL (Sep 12, 2004)

Hard to tell Mr.Holt.I know our rain gauge goes to 6 ins.and it ran over with Francis.I don't have a clue how much we really got.One things for sure,it has to go somewhere. :


----------



## Cutbait Robin (Sep 12, 2004)

*Wayne County (jesup)*

The fellow I fish with has a river house near Odum, and the river rose eight feet in two days according to river reports...

The ground is saturated here in McIntosh County... haven't been down Darien way in several days, but the river has to be high.

Ro0bin


----------



## rip18 (Sep 14, 2004)

Seeing a good bit of activity (lots of good freshened scrapes) about 45 miles south of there.  Deer movement has been pretty good with deer having to move out of some of the flooded bottoms.


----------



## TENPOINT (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks Rip for the info Hope to be in camp this weekend if Ivan doesn't chase us out?


----------

